# Looking for BVI "by the cabin" charter



## Gustave (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anybody has experience with chartering a crewed sailboat by the cabin ? I am looking to sail at BVI next April. Any help will be welcome.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If you are looking for a crewed boat, you won't be doing the sailing presumably. Think about one of the windjammers. I've never been aboard, but know those who have and they enjoyed it.


----------



## Mitch G (Jan 29, 2012)

I came across this outfit at a recent sailing show Welcome to Festiva Sailing Vacations!

I have no experience with them, but while talking to the representative a couple approached and told me they had gone on a Festiva vacation and really enjoyed it.
ymmv

Mitch


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Mitch G said:


> I came across this outfit at a recent sailing show Welcome to Festiva Sailing Vacations!


I had a very unfortunate experience with Festiva a few years ago. We were anchored in White Bay JVD BVI. A big Festiva crewed cat came blowing through the anchorage and right through the people swimming between anchored boats and the beach. The company skipper was oblivious. I even contacted the company and was told "all our skippers are professionals and know what they are doing."

I was not impressed.


----------

